# M.C.B.A. 58 Impala Build off



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lets make this official

This is the 58 Impala Build-off it can be any one of the 58's out there. Post pics of your entry the build-off doesn't begin until Nov 1 and will end on Dec 31st. This build off is just for fun and to get some of us building again. All progress and final pics should be posted in this thread. So let bring them on homies  


THIS IS A BUILD OFF FOR M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MY KITS WILL BE IN NEXT WEEK, ILL POST UP PICS THEN


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i'll post some pics 2morrow. :cheesy:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

im in..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cool! we need more members 2 join!!! anyways we still got a while to go


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Im in, just need to go dig out my 58 and take some pics....


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo+Oct 27 2008, 03:05 PM~11986369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roni u in??? after the malibu im dien to see what u gonna do with a 58


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 27 2008, 10:55 AM~11983591
> *Lets make this official
> 
> This is the 58 Impala Build-off it can be any one of the 58's out there. Post pics of your entry the build-off doesn't begin until Nov 1 and will end on Dec 31st. This build off is just for fun and to get some of us building again. All progress and final pics should be posted in this thread. So let bring them on homies
> THIS IS A BUILD OFF FOR M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY!</span>[/u][/i]*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 27 2008, 07:27 PM~11989227
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## diorwamp (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 28 2008, 11:29 AM~11995281
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by diorwamp+Oct 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11995475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHY ISN'T KB A M.C.B.A er???????????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11995723
> *WHY ISN'T KB A M.C.B.A er???????????
> *


 :thumbsdown: i have no time for that anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 28 2008, 03:30 PM~11995739
> *:thumbsdown: i have no time for that anymore.
> *



you will one day bro


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Oct 28 2008, 02:20 PM~11996208
> *you will one day bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11987796
> *
> 
> roni u in??? after the malibu im dien to see what u gonna do with a 58
> *


THANKS HOMIE. I'M LOOKIN THRU THE '58 THREAD 4 IDEAS. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11997208
> *THANKS HOMIE. I'M LOOKIN THRU THE '58 THREAD 4 IDEAS. :biggrin:
> *


coo bro. im just waiting 2 get started i got evrything i wanna do down pack :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 29 2008, 09:27 AM~12004996
> *coo bro. im just waiting 2 get started i got evrything i wanna do down pack  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie you already got a plan of attack huh LOL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 29 2008, 09:38 AM~12005123
> *Damn homie you already got a plan of attack huh LOL
> *


 :yes: :yes: naw j.k i just try 2 catch up 2 u guys lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 29 2008, 09:58 AM~12005297
> *:yes:  :yes:  naw j.k i just try 2 catch up 2 u guys lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME FROM A HOBBY RUN AND NO 58'S IN KS OR MO ! HOBBY HAVEN , HOBBY LOBBY ,HOBBY TOWN , & MICHEALS AND NOTHING ! WENT TO 8 STORES ! I GUESS I'M OUT OF THIS MY BROTHERS CAUSE I HAVE NO 58'S !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i got one the way to me, you want it ill trade you for another kit .


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 03:14 PM~12007071
> *JUST  GOT  HOME  FROM  A  HOBBY  RUN  AND  NO  58'S  IN  KS OR  MO ! HOBBY  HAVEN ,  HOBBY  LOBBY ,HOBBY TOWN , & MICHEALS  AND  NOTHING !   WENT  TO  8  STORES !  I  GUESS  I'M  OUT  OF THIS  MY  BROTHERS  CAUSE  I  HAVE  NO  58'S !
> *



i got two homie you want one


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ANY MORE IN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Oct 30 2008, 11:09 PM~12020816
> *ANY MORE  IN
> *




ill post pics of my kit in a minute


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 29 2008, 04:14 PM~12007071
> *JUST  GOT  HOME  FROM  A  HOBBY  RUN  AND  NO  58'S  IN  KS OR  MO ! HOBBY  HAVEN ,  HOBBY  LOBBY ,HOBBY TOWN , & MICHEALS  AND  NOTHING !  WENT  TO  8  STORES !  I  GUESS  I'M  OUT  OF THIS  MY  BROTHERS  CAUSE  I  HAVE  NO  58'S !
> *


i got one homie if you want it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

yo mini did you get a 58 yet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i got mine :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: got mine today 










i went through the same thing mini 2 different hobby shops and found one at the second michals :dunno:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 10 2008, 11:16 AM~12112830
> *I'm in :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



im in with the same kit. ive been not workin models since i was moving and the sell of my 1:1 so w.e. ya'll start i'll catch up lol we have 2 next month :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Started this today


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 9 2008, 08:40 PM~12108635
> *:biggrin: got mine today
> 
> 
> ...


whats the difference between this one and the lowrider one ? i have the same one [email protected] has .


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 13 2008, 09:44 AM~12144715
> *whats the difference between this one and the lowrider one ? i have the same one [email protected] has .
> *


The lowrider one comes with chrome moldings to attache, the other one you have to foil all the molding. The lowrider one also comes with an opened trunk, but the old one has opened doors.

I like the old one better. To me the chrome trim the new one has looks like it's scaled to big.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ohhh THANKS for the heads up.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 13 2008, 09:44 AM~12144715
> *whats the difference between this one and the lowrider one ? i have the same one [email protected] has .
> *


On the lowrider one the trim is seprate pieces and trunk open and it has a continental kit :cheesy: . The doors open on the one dropped has and its a pain to foil


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 13 2008, 10:45 AM~12145318
> *On the lowrider one the trim is seprate pieces and trunk open and it has a continental kit  :cheesy: . The doors open on the one dropped has and its a pain to foil
> *


But when it's done it looks soooooo good.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 13 2008, 12:42 PM~12146512
> *But when it's done it looks soooooo good.
> *


This is true


----------



## fully equiped (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 27 2008, 11:07 AM~11983720
> *i'll post some pics 2morrow. :cheesy:
> *


how do i become a member?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is going to be a sweet topic. gotta love them 58's! specially built to perfection by the mcba brothers.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

wish i could get in on this. been savin a 58 and some "special" parts for somethin just like this....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0  GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU GUYS THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD ONE. EVERYBODY HAS SKILLS AND THEIR OWN STYLE, I'LL BE TAKIN' NOTES :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Wish I could get in on this.

Should be a fun thread to watch!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

i know i aint a member but heres a 58 im doin


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

real nice color


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Nov 16 2008, 06:37 PM~12173960
> *real nice color
> *


thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

just a quick base on it. STILL ALOT more to come


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

You know there is a bigass hole in the roof of your car lol :biggrin: jk homie lookin good so far


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 17 2008, 08:20 AM~12178747
> *You know there is a bigass hole in the roof of your car lol  :biggrin:  jk homie lookin good so far
> *


yea i know lol still gotta file down some. i got impatient and painted the car fast then said damn i wanna cut the roof. so im back at square one. fuck it it'll get there


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2008, 08:25 AM~12178779
> *yea i know lol still gotta file down some. i got impatient and painted the car fast then said damn i wanna cut the roof. so im back at square one. fuck it it'll get there
> *


Its all good homie it just builds your skill  Do the damn thing


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2008, 08:25 AM~12178779
> *yea i know lol still gotta file down some. i got impatient and painted the car fast then said damn i wanna cut the roof. so im back at square one. fuck it it'll get there
> *


It will definetly turn out well good luck on the build Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 17 2008, 11:20 AM~12178747
> *You know there is a bigass hole in the roof of your car lol  :biggrin:  jk homie lookin good so far
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your a funny dude raf!

just the other day he was tellin me my frame was twisted hahahaha jokes ..................full of jokes :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

fuck it. im gonna give you guys a little competition. i might not finish in time but hopefully i give at least 1 of yall a run for ur money. ill post my start up pics wednesday afternoon in my own topic. got the a.s.e. test tomorrow....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here is what I have done so far I am not really liking it besides its got some flaws where the paint peeled up so its gonna go make its way in the dunk tank


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 08:20 PM~12205235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn homie you ALREADY kicked my ass


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn, rafael, thats top is beautiful


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 08:20 PM~12205235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: MORE PATTERNS!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 19 2008, 07:45 PM~12205493
> *:nono:  :nono: MORE PATTERNS!
> *


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

is it to late for me to get in on this?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good guys i gess i need to get started


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Nov 19 2008, 09:18 PM~12206540
> *is it to late for me to get in on this?
> *


Na Mark go ahead homie jump in


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 08:44 PM~12206138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Nice color.... I need to post my unbuilt 58. Already got the color picked out just wish the weather would clear up :banghead:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

rafa that bitch is bad what color is it? the top looks bloack but the bottom doesnt. either way its coming out badass and like marinate said. DONT DUNK it! just add more!! :0 wow i gotta step my game up

also lowridermodels jump in homie.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my late entry, hopefully I can find time to building again....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 08:44 PM~12206138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Woow :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=ElRafa,Nov 19 2008, 04:20 PM~12205235









Here is what I have done so far I am not really liking it besides its got some flaws where the paint peeled up so its gonna go make its way in the dunk tank 
/quote



goddamm homie.... sick pattern work :0 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 10:20 PM~12205235
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:0 well i guess you set the tone for the build off bro  and i gotta step my game up big time :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

started wokin on the bottom. i see rafa's work and now i gotta step it up a notch :biggrin: (hes bringin it hard!)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 damn!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie :0 Looks good so far


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homie. gonna start paint work 2day hopefully


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 24 2008, 02:04 AM~12240603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 09:13 AM~12241059
> *started wokin on the bottom. i see rafa's work and now i gotta step it up a notch :biggrin:  (hes bringin it hard!)
> 
> 
> ...



excuse me sir.. would you care to tell us what that blue item is that your frame is sittin on?? :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lmao well if u know what that is sir then your a pothead yourself!! its a bud grinder.. 90% of all my build pics have either a roach,bunt guts or wrappers in the background. sorry its a all in one table...lol


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 10:21 AM~12241417
> *lmao well if u know what that is sir then your a pothead yourself!! its a bud grinder.. 90% of all my build pics have either a roach,bunt guts or wrappers in the background. sorry its a all in one table...lol
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


we had a dude that did our striping awhile back.. dude couldnt do shit with out a blunt..fool would blaze 2 then get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2008, 08:25 AM~12241432
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> we had a dude that did our striping awhile back.. dude couldnt do shit with out a blunt..fool would blaze 2 then get to work! :biggrin:
> *



lol sounds like this guy jayson a.k.a. pink86regal :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 24 2008, 10:28 AM~12241439
> *lol sounds like this guy jayson a.k.a. pink86regal  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

been workin on this all morning ..................... its nothing great, just some purple stuff :biggrin: 

and one side of the foiling done............................ shits a bitch :uh:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice and clean.....like the color.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

DAMN JEFF THAT SHITS CLEAN!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 12:05 PM~12243117
> *been workin on this all morning ..................... its nothing great, just some purple stuff :biggrin:
> 
> and one side of the foiling done............................ shits a bitch :uh:
> ...


Looks good homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks fellas


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good dropped but to keep it real ur door looks way off from the rest of the body.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 01:05 PM~12243117
> *been workin on this all morning ..................... its nothing great, just some purple stuff :biggrin:
> 
> and one side of the foiling done............................ shits a bitch :uh:
> ...



looks clean bro. i guess now i know what mine is gonna look like. lol same color and same kit :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:46 PM~12244557
> *Looks good dropped but to keep it real ur door looks way off from the rest of the body.
> *



color wise? its the lighting for sure, theres a window off to the right of it and its just hittin it different, plus the door isnt closed all the way, different reflection i guess.

ima have to check on that and make sure its not off , and if it is........... oh well, its stayin that way, because im not dippin it and re-foilin that bitch haha

thanks tho bro


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 01:55 PM~12244655
> *yea i know............... its just sittin in there right now, with no back hinge, im sure once i put the back part of the hinge in, it should straighten it out a little   you should see the other door, bitch wont even close for some reason.............. ima have to piss with it a little
> 
> thanks tho bro
> *


Not that knuckle head. The color is off. The door is way darker than the rest of the body. :twak: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 05:59 PM~12244708
> *Not that knuckle head. The color is off. The door is way darker than the rest of the body. :twak:  :banghead:
> *





read above mayne.............. i had to think about what you were talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 02:01 PM~12244736
> *read above mayne.............. i had to think about what you were talkin about  :biggrin:
> *


  What kind of paint is that?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 24 2008, 11:05 AM~12243117
> *been workin on this all morning ..................... its nothing great, just some purple stuff :biggrin:
> 
> and one side of the foiling done............................ shits a bitch :uh:
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Nov 24 2008, 06:18 PM~12244913
> *  What kind of paint is that?
> *



dupli-color metal specks silver, and metalcast purple over top......... i went and looked at it, and its alil darker, i might have went like one cote or two to many on the purple..................... i might just dip the door and see what i can get


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Foiling those 58's is a nitemare, but when it's done right it looks awesome.....also the door SUCK. You have to test fit them and adjust before painting....the hinges also suck, you need to make your own. 

The pink one I did neither door shut.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PAINT LOOKS GOOD, MAYBE JUST UN BMF IT AND SPRAY SOEM MORE OF THAT PURPLE ON IT WITH THE DOORS MOUNTED, AND EVEN IT OUT A BIT?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn that paint looks damn good.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

SO IM READY TO START MY 58 BUT I ALREADY HAD STARTED THI LAST YEAR . IS IT COOL TO STILL ENTER ? I CAN WAIT TILL DEC. TO START IF YALL WANT :biggrin: ?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 24 2008, 06:40 PM~12246911
> *SO IM READY TO START MY 58 BUT I ALREADY HAD STARTED THI LAST YEAR . IS IT COOL TO STILL ENTER ? I CAN WAIT TILL DEC. TO START IF YALL WANT :biggrin:  ?
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Pancho that is gonna turn out sweet No problem at all homie go ahead get in this one


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

AS SOON AS I GET MINE I'LL POST IT!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 07:29 PM~12247517
> *AS SOON AS I GET MINE I'LL POST IT!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 24 2008, 08:30 PM~12247523
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


  YOU ALREADY KNOW, IT'S PAINTED ALREADY..JUST HAVE TO MAKE IT MY STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12247553
> * YOU ALREADY KNOW, IT'S PAINTED ALREADY..JUST HAVE TO MAKE IT MY STYLE :biggrin:
> *


Its all good homie you know how we do it


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 24 2008, 08:33 PM~12247562
> *Its all good homie you know how we do it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WAITIN 4 THE TEMP TO GO ABOVE FREEZIN  THIS WEEKEND SO I CAN GET TO PAINTING. EVERYONES RIDES LOOKIN GREAT.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2008, 07:25 PM~12245561
> *Foiling those 58's is a nitemare, but when it's done right it looks awesome.....also the door SUCK.  You have to test fit them and adjust before painting....the hinges also suck, you need to make your own.
> 
> The pink one I did neither door shut.....
> *



i already have that problem......................... i wasnt thinking before i painted it. and i dont think the doors are gonna close to well on this one either


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

jeff it looks good. pancho and any other member jump in this. i'll post pics 2morrow. i started patterns on the body but the hood and trunk are in the tub :angry:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: will start to day


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2008, 09:42 AM~12252905
> *jeff it looks good. pancho and any other member jump in this. i'll post pics 2morrow. i started patterns on the body but the hood and trunk are in the tub :angry:
> *


damn gonna bury mine huh


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 10:02 AM~12253100
> *damn gonna bury mine huh
> *


naw yours is lookin real good dawg. that special black :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2008, 10:25 AM~12253340
> *naw yours is lookin real good dawg. that special black :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 25 2008, 01:25 PM~12253340
> *naw yours is lookin real good dawg. that special black :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: speical black huh? what is it................. testors windown tint over some metal cast?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 25 2008, 12:51 PM~12254653
> *:scrutinize: speical black huh? what is it................. testors windown tint over some metal cast?
> *


Na its made by some keebler elves from the deepest part of the woods you know the ghetto part :biggrin: only the privledged have the info LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 03:56 PM~12254684
> *Na its made by some keebler elves from the deepest part of the woods you know the ghetto part :biggrin:  only the privledged have the info LOL
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 25 2008, 12:56 PM~12254684
> *Na its made by some keebler elves from the deepest part of the woods you know the ghetto part :biggrin:  only the privledged have the info LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

dont pay attention to the body like that it'll look alot different after 2day.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 26 2008, 11:23 AM~12262642
> *dont pay attention to the body like that it'll look alot different after 2day.
> *





hno:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good Pinky


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well its offical................. the 58 is takein a dip as we speak  

i need to work the hinges, and a new paint sceem came to mind  thanks raf :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2008, 11:28 AM~12264427
> *well its offical................. the 58 is takein a dip as we speak
> 
> i need to work the hinges, and a new paint sceem came to mind   thanks raf :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:.
Your package just went out homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 26 2008, 02:32 PM~12264466
> *:biggrin:.
> Your package just went out homie
> *




 thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good homies


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn i see some nice work already :thumbsup:



i better get crackin


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 26 2008, 10:08 PM~12270563
> *damn i see some nice work already :thumbsup:
> i better get crackin
> *


I was wondering where you went homie :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies. i did ALOT of work on the paint yesturday i'll post a sneak 2morrow or when ever i give it a first hand of clear


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:44 AM~12274133
> *thanx homies. i did ALOT of work on the paint yesturday i'll post a sneak 2morrow or when ever i give it a first hand of clear
> *


CAN'T DO THAT ESE...PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2008, 09:45 AM~12274138
> *CAN'T DO THAT ESE...PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN :biggrin:
> *


lol no pics right now soo i guess it hasnt happened lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 27 2008, 10:51 AM~12274188
> *lol no pics right now soo i guess it hasnt happened lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i finally got a lil paint on my 58 :thumbsup:

im not sure about this revell kit 
the skirts & cont kit is dope but it has TONS of little nasties - molding lines & flash :dunno: 
i sanded on it for a long time before i got it into primer 
then had to sand some more :around: 


oh well quit bitchin and show the pics right :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

nice color


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

dang i need to play catch up :biggrin: .this my second time trying poseable suspension hope it works out :biggrin: . should get body primered today .


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

wish i knew how to do that pancho!!! lookin good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 1 2008, 11:27 AM~12300794
> *wish i knew how to do that pancho!!! lookin good
> *



the only thing i cant get right on the suspension is the upper A-arms , how to get them to move up and down ................... that shit got me lost :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good fellas....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN DAMN GOOD!!! likin the suspension Pancho!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas  



> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 08:54 AM~12301280
> *the only thing i cant get right on the suspension is the upper A-arms , how to get them to move up and down ................... that shit got me lost :biggrin:
> *


yea thats the hard part . these a-arms suck so i kinda cheated on the front :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU GUYS AR E HAVING TROUBLE WITH THE UPPERS NOT HAVING ENOUGH TRAVEL ROOM YOU CAN ANGLE CUT THE CHASSIE THAT WILL LET THE UPPER FALL FURTHER OR NOTCH IT A LITTLE BIT THEN LIFT THE UPPER UP OFF THE CHASSIE A LITTLE ADDING YOU OWN MOUNTING BRACKET'S ! THE NOTCH AND THE LIFT WILL CAUSE A GAP AND THAT WILL ALLOW TRVAEL DOWN WARDS !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2008, 02:52 PM~12302114
> *IF  YOU  GUYS  AR E  HAVING  TROUBLE  WITH THE  UPPERS  NOT  HAVING  ENOUGH  TRAVEL  ROOM    YOU  CAN  ANGLE  CUT THE  CHASSIE  THAT  WILL  LET THE  UPPER  FALL  FURTHER  OR  NOTCH  IT  A  LITTLE  BIT  THEN  LIFT THE UPPER  UP  OFF  THE  CHASSIE  A LITTLE  ADDING  YOU  OWN    MOUNTING  BRACKET'S !  THE  NOTCH  AND  THE  LIFT  WILL  CAUSE  A GAP  AND  THAT  WILL  ALLOW  TRVAEL  DOWN WARDS !
> *



i kinda have the trouble with what to hinge the uppers and lowers to?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pics?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i understand how to hinge the arms but i dont understand how to make the spindles move with the arms and not fall out....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 1 2008, 07:38 PM~12304746
> *i understand how to hinge the arms but i dont understand how to make the spindles move with the arms and not fall out....
> *




yea me too .............. the ball joints right?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

drill holes on top n bottom of the spondles n use pins.press thm in n glue them.i did it to my 64 on build off on lil a couple years ago.....


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 1 2008, 05:40 PM~12304769
> *yea me too .............. the ball joints right?
> *


:yes:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 26 2008, 08:22 AM~12262631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: you have great taste in color combos my friend dats all I could say


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Dec 2 2008, 12:42 PM~12313197
> *:0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  you have great taste in color combos my friend dats all I could say
> *


thanx vic. the paint looks alot different now but imma post a pic sometime later when i add a lil more. heres a pic of how the engine comp. is starting to look like..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2008, 01:28 PM~12323272
> *thanx vic. the paint looks alot different now but imma post a pic sometime later when i add a lil more. heres a pic of how the engine comp. is starting to look like..
> 
> 
> ...




ok playboi  

lookin good


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 3 2008, 12:28 PM~12323272
> *thanx vic. the paint looks alot different now but imma post a pic sometime later when i add a lil more. heres a pic of how the engine comp. is starting to look like..
> 
> 
> ...



ok.. its "some time later" already.. post a pic! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IS THAT THE SAME NAIL POLISH PAINT AS THE 64 YOU REPAINTED? THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK! ITS GOT A NICE PEARL IN IT!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 3 2008, 11:38 AM~12323770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 3 2008, 12:08 PM~12324008
> *IS THAT THE SAME NAIL POLISH PAINT AS THE 64 YOU REPAINTED? THAT SHIT LOOKS SICK! ITS GOT A NICE PEARL IN IT!
> *


thanx! but naw it isnt. its just a orange i made with some paints i had here. and i sprayed sem platnium pearl on top


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

COOL!! :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Everyones 58 looking Good.... weather sucks to paint the body, so it's still white. Cant decide if I want to put a sun roof, or patterned roof :dunno: Color I'm going with is a Aqua color!










Locked up....









Or ass down????


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Or ass down????








[/quote]
Lay that ass in the grass!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: 58s are looking sick :yes:

def ass down gonzo :nicoderm:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

ass down and patterned roof. IMO only a damn fool would cut a hole in a REAL 58 roof....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> Or ass down????


Lay that ass in the grass! 
[/quote]



X-2


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

lookin good everyone


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 3 2008, 09:09 PM~12330350
> *lookin good everyone*


x2


heres a little update on the 58 :biggrin: 


got some painting done


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: love that blue pancho cant wait to see it foiled up


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 3 2008, 07:00 PM~12327178
> *Everyones 58 looking Good.... weather sucks to paint the body, so it's still white. Cant decide if I want to put a sun roof, or patterned roof :dunno: Color I'm going with is a Aqua color!
> 
> 
> ...






SICK BRO!!! JUST SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

evryones 58 is lookin good!! :0 pancho its lookin badass and gonzo i love that color!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i been workin on the setup and interior....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmnnnnn, lookin good!! you boys are puttin in the work!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

These 58's are looking good....makes me wanna pull mine out to start on........


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 5 2008, 10:29 AM~12342978
> *i been workin on the setup and interior....
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :ugh: holy fawk!!! that interior and set up are fawkin smooth bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2008, 08:05 AM~12343160
> *:wow: :ugh:  holy fawk!!!  that interior and set up are fawkin smooth bro
> *


thanx jeff :cheesy:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 5 2008, 07:05 AM~12343160
> *:wow: :ugh:  holy fawk!!!  that interior and set up are fawkin smooth bro
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Gonzo that is a sick ass color homie

Looking good Pancho nice color choice

Looking good Pinky 

All the homies getting down


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' great brothers!!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks real good fellas. keep up the good work....its going to be a close contest!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks guys for the feedback. Been having a hard time figuring out what colors to do the patterns, but finally got some paint on the roof. I hope all the colors "flow". Need to tape off one more color and that should do it!!! Will post pics soon....

Damn Pink, you 58 is looking "Insane". Was thinking of doing the whole trunk mirrored like yours....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE PROGRESS FELLAS....MINE I WON'T START MINE TILL 408 SENDS IT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 5 2008, 04:35 AM~12342991
> *These 58's are looking good....makes me wanna pull mine out to start on........
> *


  x-2..... been workin 7 days a week tho..... even if i wanted to, no time for paint right now


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx homies!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

interior shots done... 








dashboard..
cd cover on top of dash. cd coming out of the headunit








undies shot


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wild colors yo cant wate to see it together .......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx bro!! :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 28 2008, 02:29 PM~12282514
> *well i finally got a lil paint on my 58 :thumbsup:
> 
> im not sure about this revell kit
> ...


i did a 58 the same color a couple months ago.but when i staarted to bmf.i wasnt feeln the color after all.....hopefully yours will come out cooo.then i can kick myself in the ass. :biggrin: cant wait to see it done tho.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 AM~12359346
> *interior shots done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: i like to see shit like that.super sick bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 7 2008, 11:01 AM~12359565
> *:thumbsup:  :worship: i like to see shit like that.super sick bro
> *


thanx alot 408!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 12:15 PM~12359346
> *interior shots done...
> 
> 
> ...


LOKS GREAT. LOVE THOSE COLORS.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx alot homies!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 10:15 AM~12359346
> *dashboard..
> cd cover on top of dash. cd coming out of the headunit
> 
> ...


i use confetti pieces, cut them in half for the cd coming out of the deck. :biggrin:  
awesome bro nice work!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 7 2008, 01:15 PM~12359346
> *interior shots done...
> 
> 
> ...




:wow: :wow:   :worship: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

FINALLY GOT A CHANCE 2 PAINT. WHITE PRIMER.








SNOWHITE PEARL.
















RUN IN DOOR NEED 2 B SANDED.








AIRCRAFT GRAY INTERIOR.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56+Dec 7 2008, 12:41 PM~12360056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: 


roni the 58 is coming real nice homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 19 2008, 07:20 PM~12205235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rafa where are the updated pics?? i know u got some :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 11:13 AM~12368110
> *rafa where are the updated pics?? i know u got some :biggrin:
> *


I got some coming  I will try and get them up when I get to the pad tonight :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 8 2008, 11:38 AM~12368300
> *I got some coming   I will try and get them up when I get to the pad tonight :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 8 2008, 10:39 AM~12368317
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


X2 

my little update :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOT MINE ON SAT. AS YOU CAN SEE I GOT IT FROM SMILEY! HAD TO PUT MY TOUCH ON IT THOUGH..STARTED WITH A ROOF SORRY JASON :biggrin: HAD TO DO IT!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks damn good pancho


Here are my updates fellas


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:01 PM~12373259
> *GOT MINE ON SAT. AS YOU CAN SEE I GOT IT OF SMILEY! HAD TO PUT MY TOUCH ON IT THOUGH..STARTED WITH A ROOF SORRY JASON :biggrin: HAD TO DO IT!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0   Is it changing color??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 8 2008, 09:09 PM~12373369
> *:0     Is it changing color??
> *


JUST THE ROOF  PATTERNS :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2008, 08:10 PM~12373377
> *JUST THE ROOF  PATTERNS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

DAAAAAAAAAMN pancho and eddie's 58 is looking good!! 

rafa i really like that one homie!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2008, 07:01 PM~12373259
> *GOT MINE ON SAT. AS YOU CAN SEE I GOT IT FROM SMILEY! HAD TO PUT MY TOUCH ON IT THOUGH..STARTED WITH A ROOF SORRY JASON :biggrin: HAD TO DO IT!
> 
> 
> ...



 J/K 

*GLAD IT GOT THERE BRO. *


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

58 Looking Good peeps... need to get my cam back so I can show some updated pics of "Fresh Mint"...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 9 2008, 04:26 PM~12381769
> *58 Looking Good peeps... need to get my cam back so I can show some updated pics of "Fresh Mint"...
> *


 :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

bout a lil more than 2 weeks left :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hno: hno: MINE HAD TO COLOR CHANGE


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

CARS LOOK GOOD


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

smooth ............................... just plain smooth :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> Looks damn good pancho
> Here are my updates fellas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE 58S SORRY I WANTED TO JOIN THIS BUILD OFF BUT GOT TOO MANY BUILDS ON MY BENCH RIGHT NOW!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Been real busy pulling double shifts, and dealing w/this messed up weather thats been holding me back from painting the 58. Pics are not that great (guess I know what to ask santa).... hopefully I can finish up the trunk and engine and get this painted soon! Sorry dont know why the pics came out looking shitty :angry: 










Here she is prepped ready to get painted....










Mock up on the trunk set up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

lookin good homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn all the 58's are looking bad as hell. when u enter a build off that pancho gets in you gotta be like damn! homie u always come to kill :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I am lovin that color combo mista gonzo!!! tight homie!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Bad as rides in here :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

You know as an owner of a 58 Impala, I can honestly say that these cars look good.  I know this would probably be over the top since these cars already look above and beyond good, but a spot light or an OG 45 player under the dash would just make it like wow :biggrin: I don't have steady hands for any of this, but I just thought it would be cool to see that.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 04:32 PM~12437219
> * You know as an owner of a 58 Impala, I can honestly say that these cars look good.   I know this would probably be over the top since these cars already look above and beyond good, but a spot light or an OG 45 player under the dash would just make it like wow :biggrin: I don't have steady hands for any of this, but I just thought it would be cool to see that.
> *



that is a nice idea. i dont think ive seen a spotlight for a model before. and btw your real 58 is badass


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 08:04 AM~12433534
> *damn all the 58's are looking bad as hell. when u enter a build off that pancho gets in you gotta be like damn! homie u always come to kill  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: thanks pink :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 15 2008, 05:00 PM~12437461
> *:biggrin:  thanks pink  :biggrin:
> *


no problem homie just speaking the truth.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

sarry guys but im out.. ive got to many pj at this time.. all the bilds are lookin dam good.. keep up the good work..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYBODY CAR'S ARE LOOKING GOOD..DECIDED TO CHANGE IT UP A LITTLE!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 04:34 PM~12437233
> *that is a nice idea. i dont think ive seen a spotlight for a model before. and btw your real 58 is badass
> *


I wish I could make it look like your models. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 07:04 PM~12438874
> *I wish I could make it look like your models.  :biggrin:
> *


shit homie yours looks badas fuck to me.  

and marinate that 58 is nice!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 15 2008, 07:08 PM~12438931
> *shit homie yours looks badas fuck to me.
> 
> and marinate that 58 is nice!!!
> *



thanks, but alright :biggrin: I'll be tearing into hear soon. Just trying to save up some cash.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 15 2008, 10:06 PM~12438901
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Rides looking good homies I need to get off my ass and finish


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 16 2008, 09:18 AM~12444285
> *Rides looking good homies I need to get off my ass and finish
> *



dont give up on her rafa. its looking hard as hell so far!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 16 2008, 10:29 AM~12444856
> *dont give up on her rafa. its looking hard as hell so far!!!
> *


Thanks homie I should have some time tonight


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Well the weather finally was nice enough for me to get some color on the 8! Not sure if I'm going to be able to finish it on the due date as I got some parts on order, but I will try.... "Fresh Mint"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK HOMIE :0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

gonzo trhat bitch is bad! what color is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 06:24 PM~12467680
> *:0 SICK HOMIE :0
> *




X-2


I LOVE THAT COLOR


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

fuck it couple days left. 2morrow imma post the finish pics of my 58.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

why not now?!?!?!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12469231
> *why not now?!?!?!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

cuz i wanna take outside pics in the sun.  :cheesy:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

The 58's look good homies. Hope everyone finishes. Can't wait to see everyones done.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERE'S WHERE I STAND


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

im gonna say my shit wont be done anytime soon  

plus its off to paint in the south somewhere, and i dont know how you guys feel about someone else paintin my shit :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 09:50 PM~12470009
> *HERE'S WHERE I STAND
> 
> 
> ...



Rides looking good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 10:50 PM~12470009
> *HERE'S WHERE I STAND
> 
> 
> ...




this shit looks smooth boi :biggrin: im lovein them colors bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 18 2008, 08:54 PM~12470059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> handle that shit homie.....tell your painter to hurry up
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Dec 15 2008, 03:32 PM~12437219
> * You know as an owner of a 58 Impala, I can honestly say that these cars look good.   I know this would probably be over the top since these cars already look above and beyond good, but a spot light or an OG 45 player under the dash would just make it like wow :biggrin: I don't have steady hands for any of this, but I just thought it would be cool to see that.
> *


im not a mcba member, but here is my 58 with a spotlight


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 18 2008, 04:43 PM~12468354
> *gonzo trhat bitch is bad! what color is that?
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks homies, the color is called "50's Aqua" Glad I painted it this color instead of the yellow I had in mind. I love this color also....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:50 PM~12470009
> *HERE'S WHERE I STAND
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: Color flows very nice on the 58


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

love that color! what paint is that? The one i got doesn't come out as smooth as yours, too much metallic. I want more pearl


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
















































crosslaced herb deeks w/ gelpen painted dough rings.








streetburner tuneport


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Dec 18 2008, 03:09 PM~12467522
> *Well the weather finally was nice enough for me to get some color on the 8! Not sure if I'm going to be able to finish it on the due date as I got some parts on order, but I will try.... "Fresh Mint"
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass color almost looks like tha color im paintin mine


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 12:53 PM~12476825
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOUR BEST WORK YET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 01:53 PM~12476825
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...


end of thread.... :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 01:53 PM~12476825
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12476825
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...





i just cant stop lookin at that pen work man.................. mini might have some competition :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

X 2 ^^^^^^^


  Holy Hell Man that is just plain *SICK* killer job on this bro for real


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969+Dec 19 2008, 06:27 PM~12479006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanx for the comments rafa. it was a fun build and i really like the outcome


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

MAN THATS SWEET AS HELL. THIS BUILD OFF IS OVER AND DONE WITH. :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2008, 11:59 PM~12480165
> *MAN THATS SWEET AS HELL. THIS BUILD OFF IS OVER AND DONE WITH. :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *





straight topic killer right there :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 19 2008, 09:13 PM~12480318
> *straight topic killer right there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that is badass pinkregal :thumbsup:

im pretty much back to square one 
i could still see some molding lines on the hood and trunk so i sanded it down and it has been sitting since 












i should have never bought a ps3 :nosad: im like a junky with it


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

The Orange one looks like a Paintjob from Mini !

But looks really glaad !

Dammmnnn Nice so far !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

thanx evryone for the nice comments homies


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: Insane 8 is tight homie....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 19 2008, 04:24 PM~12479432
> *X 2 ^^^^^^^
> Holy Hell Man that is just plain SICK killer job on this bro for real
> *


now MCBA got coast 2 coast with that style.... 408nut, Mini, and PINK86REGAL


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo+Dec 20 2008, 06:05 PM~12485007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx rollin. i got some future paint job ideas that i hope to crack out soon


----------



## relzey (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2008, 05:47 PM~12491112
> *got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. And great paint color.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2008, 03:47 PM~12491112
> *got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts
> 
> 
> ...


pancho that bitch is clean!!! i love the speaker pods and molded suspension!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Dec 21 2008, 06:47 PM~12491112
> *got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts
> 
> 
> ...




that bitch is smooth bro...........................  im lovein the trunk tho....... nice set up!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Pancho that 58 is SWEET bro


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 21 2008, 06:58 PM~12492691
> *Pancho that 58 is SWEET bro
> *


x1000 now where are your updated pics rafa!!?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 07:11 PM~12492820
> *x1000 now where are your updated pics rafa!!?
> *


 :biggrin: There coming homie even though you pretty much killed everyones hope LOL


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

thanks fellas :biggrin: 



> got my 58 done last night lost one of the vent things that go on the skirts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 21 2008, 10:21 PM~12492898
> *:biggrin: There coming homie even though you pretty much killed everyones hope LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 21 2008, 07:41 PM~12493121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 21 2008, 07:21 PM~12492898
> *:biggrin: There coming homie even though you pretty much killed everyones hope LOL
> *


lmao naw homie evryone put in work and i really wanna see your badass 8


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

sweet 58 pancharelli!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

THOSE BITCHS ARE COMING OUT BAD AS HELL 

AND THE WINNER IS 























JASON


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

lol bro they are all bad!!


----------



## DANNY305 (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 22 2008, 11:30 AM~12497461
> *lol bro they are all bad!!
> *


NAW I KNOW THAT ITS JUST TO BOOST THEM UP J 

BUT FOR REAL YOU GUYS DO NICE WORK KEEP IT UP


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 18 2008, 11:45 PM~12472745
> *im not a mcba member, but here is my 58 with a spotlight
> 
> 
> ...



 Very Nice


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 09:39 PM~12494630
> *lmao naw homie evryone put in work and i really wanna see your badass 8
> *


  I got some update pics coming tonight


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 22 2008, 02:08 PM~12499488
> * I got some update pics coming tonight
> *


 hno: hno: cant wait homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 21 2008, 07:11 PM~12492820
> *x1000 now where are your updated pics rafa!!?
> *


 :biggrin: 
















































Need some foiling and detail on the dash and some clear and its a wrap


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i knew you wernt gonna go away quietly  

that shit is lookin clean raf................... and im diggin the jack in the trunk too :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

siiiick:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice rafa.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Dec 22 2008, 11:39 PM~12505046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn rafa that bitch is bad. the trunk is nice as fuck. i like the jack!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick build Rafi....get that thing foiled...can't wait to see it done...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL+Dec 23 2008, 06:56 AM~12506213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

There all GREAT :nicoderm:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Nov 16 2008, 06:24 PM~12173846
> *i know i aint a member but heres a 58 im doin
> 
> 
> ...


i was gona go wit tha green but decided 2 paint it pink like tha 1 from south side cc


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

thas wat i got done so far


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 8 2009, 08:53 PM~12647706
> *thas wat i got done so far
> 
> 
> ...


i like that


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 08:54 PM~12647728
> *i like that
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 8 2009, 10:53 PM~12647706
> *thas wat i got done so far
> 
> 
> ...


 BRO TRASH THEM HOPPIN HYDROS SPOKES AND TIRES AND PUT SOME PEGAUS WIRES ON ! THEY LOOK ALOT BETTER !

NICE CAR !


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 09:06 PM~12647892
> *BRO  TRASH  THEM  HOPPIN  HYDROS SPOKES  AND TIRES  AND  PUT  SOME  PEGAUS  WIRES    ON    !  THEY  LOOK  ALOT  BETTER    !
> 
> NICE  CAR  !
> *


there tha skinner 1s rite?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 8 2009, 11:09 PM~12647911
> *there tha skinner 1s rite?
> *


YUP PLUS THEY ARE MORE REAL LIFE LOOKING !


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2009, 09:14 PM~12647969
> *YUP  PLUS  THEY  ARE  MORE  REAL  LIFE  LOOKING !
> *


alrite koo ill pick some up 2morrow


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 8 2009, 09:17 PM~12648026
> *alrite koo ill pick some up 2morrow
> *


pegasus 1109. they are cheap look good and its 2 peice. i can take the dish off and paint it and put it back 2gether


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

my addition to the M.C.B.A. 58' build off.............. little late but its done :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:0 badass dawg!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12648317
> *:0  badass dawg!
> *



X2 Great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks homies


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha_1_n_1901_@Jan 8 2009, 08:17 PM~12648026
> *alrite koo ill pick some up 2morrow
> *


yeah you arent too far from them. they are off central ave and the 10 frwy. lots of good stuff


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 11:37 PM~12648299
> *my addition to the M.C.B.A. 58' build off.............. little late but its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Shit...Now THAT is Gangsta!!! Those damn red-walls are looking good bro.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that shit is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO WHAT HAPPENED TO EVERYONE ELSE????????????


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 19 2008, 01:53 PM~12476825
> *My entry to the M.C.B.A. 58 impala build-off  "Insane 8"
> 
> 
> ...


this was my entry.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say we start a poll......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 06:47 PM~12656577
> *I say we start a poll......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 DAMN THEY'RE ALL SO CLEAN AND REALISTIC!!!! VERY INSPIRING GUYS, GREAT WERK TO YOU ALL


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

how many finished ?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 9 2009, 09:56 PM~12658625
> *how many finished ?
> *



i think mostly evryone that entered finished. being that there wasnt many that entered.i know rafa proally finished but just hasnt posted pics.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]h_@Jan 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12648299
> *my addition to the M.C.B.A. 58' build off.............. little late but its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Damn looks real good.I can't pick a favorite part because the whole build is awsome.great work bro :thumbsup: .


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> thanks fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

heres mine not really likin tha way it came out but it my 1st build


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 8 2009, 09:37 PM~12648299
> *my addition to the M.C.B.A. 58' build off.............. little late but its done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a badass lookin' '58! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
all the completed one's look BADASS 




mine never got anywhere 
no excuses i just didnt really get into it :dunno:

i couldnt compete with these builds anyway


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Jan 9 2009, 05:32 PM~12655983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: 
































It got finished on the first work has been a bitch no time to post pics so here they are :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice rafa :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jan 9 2009, 11:29 PM~12660117
> *where did you get the continental kit? or did you cut it to fit the rim?
> *


i got it from lowridermodels i just painted it .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 9 2009, 09:47 PM~12656577
> *I say we start a poll......
> *




x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is mine.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ALMOST!

















:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMP DITTY ! BUMP ! 

Hey fellas if this is over does anyone want to have splish splash REGAL BASH !


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12713450
> *BUMP  DITTY  !  BUMP  !
> 
> Hey  fellas  if  this  is    over    does  anyone  want  to  have  splish  splash    REGAL  BASH  !
> *



i think tatman and marinate where gonna start doin a regal themselves so that'll be good


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 11:59 AM~12713450
> *BUMP  DITTY  !  BUMP  !
> 
> Hey  fellas  if  this  is    over    does  anyone  want  to  have  splish  splash    CADDY   BASH  !
> *



FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 15 2009, 02:06 PM~12713501
> *FIXED  :biggrin:
> *


ALL CADDY HOE DOWN , SLIPPY SLAP MAKE THE CADDY HOE POP BACK , IT THE SWITCH TO THE SKY LET THEM SEE THE M.C.B.A. CADDY RIDE !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 PM~12713519
> *ALL  CADDY  HOE  DOWN  , SLIPPY  SLAP  MAKE  THE  CADDY  HOE  POP  BACK  ,  IT THE  SWITCH  TO  THE  SKY    LET  THEM  SEE  THE  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  RIDE  !
> *



there ya go start the thread homie an everyone start posting pics :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 12:59 PM~12713450
> *BUMP  DITTY  !  BUMP  !
> 
> Hey  fellas  if  this  is    over    does  anyone  want  to  have  splish  splash    REGAL  BASH  !
> *




lets do this!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 15 2009, 12:13 PM~12713561
> *lets do this!!
> *


yes sir!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 02:09 PM~12713519
> *ALL  CADDY  HOE  DOWN  , SLIPPY  SLAP  MAKE  THE  CADDY  HOE  POP  BACK  ,  IT THE  SWITCH  TO  THE  SKY    LET  THEM  SEE  THE  M.C.B.A.  CADDY  RIDE  !
> *



:roflmao: what have you been smokin :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 3 2009, 08:06 PM~13772423
> *:biggrin:
> *




what happen to your 58? wernt you in this build off too?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DIDN'T FINISH MINE ON TIME. FINISHED BOUT A MONTH AGO, BUT LOST THE TAILLIGHTS. WILL POST COMPLETE BUILD IN MY THREAD.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2009, 06:49 PM~13773244
> *DIDN'T FINISH MINE ON TIME. FINISHED BOUT A MONTH AGO, BUT LOST THE TAILLIGHTS. WILL POST COMPLETE BUILD IN MY THREAD.
> 
> 
> ...


This is the way I like to see flames!! Supernice!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 4 2009, 08:42 AM~13777018
> *This is the way I like to see flames!! Supernice!!
> *


  THANKS, JEVRIES.


----------

